# Kashiwa Open 2008 Results (3x3 WRs)



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2008)

Yu Nakajima won the Kashiwa Open 2008 with an average of 11.75 seconds. Syuhei Omura finished second (13.34) and Yumu Tabuchi finished third (13.51).
World records: Yu Nakajima Rubik's Cube 8.72 (single) 11.28 (average).
Asian records: Mitsuki Gunji Clock 9.06 (single).


If you take a closer look, Yu got 8.72 TWICE!!! How do you pull that off 

Great job though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2008)

*ahem* HOLY S***

haha that's amazing! and yeah, I noticed the double 8.72, lol


----------



## rxdeath (May 5, 2008)

wow sub 9 single, i'm sure sub 11 average is just around the corner. congratulations to yu nakajima for an amazing competition.


----------



## Cerberus (May 5, 2008)

He was only 3rd in the second round ^^ .. with 12.71 avg
WUHU! damn nice new records


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 5, 2008)

That's a way to go sub-10 in comp!
(And I thought it was cool to hold three simultaneous NR results for 3x3x3 speed...  )

I so wanna reconstruct those 2 solves now...

Yu's also getting insane at BLD. Too bad I squandered my chances at a better ER... 

Yumu and Mitsuki are also fast. Maybe we should hold a 3x3x3 only contest in the USA.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## fanwuq (May 5, 2008)

Was the sub-9s lucky?


----------



## pjk (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Yu, amazing.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> If you take a closer look, Yu got 8.72 TWICE!!! How do you pull that off



Hahaha, that's awesome!


----------



## KJiptner (May 5, 2008)

Awesome job Yu! 
Three 11.xx avgs in that comp. That's insane.

The choice of events is very funny:

3x3, BLD and... ... ... Clock


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2008)

Holy crap, two 8.72. That's nuts. Too bad they weren't in the same round though, could've been sub-11 then 

Also congratulations to all of the sub-11 guys (wow!), two 1:14 BLD solves (CRAZY! congrats guys!), and Gunji's clock record


----------



## Kenneth (May 5, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> The choice of events is very funny:
> 
> 3x3, BLD and... ... ... Clock



I also noted that and just wrote about it a SveKub


----------



## Harris Chan (May 5, 2008)

It was inevitable, I knew it was going to happen. He's been getting a few 8s every average. Since there's 3 rounds, so 15 solves, at least one should be sub 10, and 8s. If there were only 2 rounds, man he's screwed lol

Congrats again Nakajima! It sure will be hard to beat...unless I get LL skip


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> The choice of events is very funny:
> 
> 3x3, BLD and... ... ... Clock



Haha, I thought so too. So they're just doing 3x3 events... wait, clock?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2008)

Holy crap! Please tell me there are videos!!!!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 5, 2008)

Why not One-Handed?


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2008)

Oh wow, I feel dizzy. How does Yu do it? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And he's getting fast at BLD as well. Everyone else may as well give up, it's over!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 5, 2008)

Pretty much. I'm just going to...PRACTICE EVEN HARDER! It's always a good thing to have such a competition, otherwise you don't stay in your top shape hehe.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2008)

Ah Harris good luck with that. You're going to need to work seriously hard on... something, whatever it is Yu beats you at >.<


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 5, 2008)

And I thought sub 10 was good xD!!
Anyone have footage of this??
I just wanna see Yu freak out xD
I meant, *erhm* I want to see those sub9 solves.


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 5, 2008)

The first BLD scramble must have been quite heavy, only 2 out of 17 competitors were able to solve it


----------



## Cerberus (May 5, 2008)

Only the two Yus could beat it ;-)


----------



## masterofthebass (May 6, 2008)

Crazy!


----------



## Cerberus (May 6, 2008)

I think it wasn't even OLL skip? not that good to see thanks to distance and more important his speed....
8.72 non-lucky *___* damn


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2008)

Looked like full step to me.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 6, 2008)

I dunno, looked like OLL skip to me... :S What about his other 8.72?


----------



## Yu Nakajima (May 6, 2008)

Hi, Thanks all 

First 8.72 was full step. Not easy closs, 4 easy F2Ls, 2 corner OLL, and G Permutation-a.
Second 8.72 was OLL skip. And Edge cycle permutation.

That video is second 8.72. (So, OLL skip)


----------



## pcwiz (May 6, 2008)

Very INCREDIBLE Yu Nakajima!

I wish I could be 3x as fast as that... 

That was awesome breaking the world record 2 times, and they were the same times, and one was NON - LUCKY!!!!!

Also amazing how your broke the world record average!!!! Maybe if you got both 8.72s in the same round, you could have gotten a sub 11 average!!!

Wow that U permutation execution was like ONE SECOND! (Mine is like 3 seconds )

By the way, what cube did you use?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2008)

Yu, do you have the first one on video?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 6, 2008)

Yu Nakajima said:


> Second 8.72 was OLL skip. And Edge cycle permutation.
> 
> That video is second 8.72. (So, OLL skip)


Yip.
Reconstruction
(This was not too easy, but manageable.)

Anyone got the first vid?


----------



## Harris Chan (May 6, 2008)

Wow excellent Lucas! Hehe, it seems my solve at C3 had higher tps than his (probably could've been 6 tps if i didn't lock up the R perm). I'm sure his other 8.72 will have like high 5s or 6s tps.


----------



## pcwiz (May 6, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Yu Nakajima said:
> 
> 
> > Second 8.72 was OLL skip. And Edge cycle permutation.
> ...



How did you know the scramble of the solve, and how did you know how he solved it? Did you know how he solved it because you knew there was goign to be an OLL skip and a U permutation?:confused: Very nice work though!


----------



## MiloD (May 6, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima said:
> ...


----------



## ccchips296 (May 6, 2008)

........man, this hurt... why do i even bother cubing anymore  nakajima WILL destroy the world very soon  very few categories are safe from his eternal wrath and dominance. must find something he's not good at....


----------



## Kenneth (May 6, 2008)

Try Snake


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 6, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima said:
> ...



...from the video.


----------



## Worms (May 6, 2008)

congrats Yu!!!, the first sub9 just one year after the first sub10


----------



## pete (May 6, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Reconstruction
> (This was not too easy, but manageable.)



that's incredible, I mean both (the actual Yu's solve and Lucas's reconstruction).
not sure which one of the two is harder :confused:

you should get a job in forensics.

yeah, and where is the video of the other 8.72 effort ? interested in that one...


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> ........man, this hurt... why do i even bother cubing anymore  nakajima WILL destroy the world very soon  very few categories are safe from his eternal wrath and dominance. must find something he's not good at....



So long as he leave me pyraminx


----------



## Caio Lafetá (May 6, 2008)

Good job on the reconstruction, Lucas


----------



## Inusagi (May 6, 2008)

I knew it would come. Now your first sub 9 solver! Congrats!


----------



## Caio Lafetá (May 6, 2008)

congratulations, Nakaji! Anyone have filmed all the (WR) average?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

Huh? What!!!??? A Sub-9????? (SMASH!!! Ow...) Sorry, That loud thud was my jaw dropping.. XD

Only if brilliant minds like Yu Nakajima's could be put to something useful... Hmmm......


----------



## pcharles93 (May 7, 2008)

Cubing's pretty useful. It's gotten me out of some pretty precarious situations.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

"Precarious"??? Using big words I don't understand... Spoken like a true speedcubist...


----------



## pcharles93 (May 7, 2008)

Hmm, I see. Your vocabulary is not articulate as my diction which is very diverse.


----------



## blgentry (May 7, 2008)

I see that the Kashiwa Open was held at the Kashiwa Civic Hall. I don't speak much Japanese at all, but I have visited Kashiwa recently and intend to return, so I'm curious where the venue is. If my travel plans line up with the next event, I would enjoy competing in the next open.

Again, since I am not good at Japanese, my understanding of Kashiwa's geography is very poor. Even how the street signs work is a mystery to me, since they are all labeled in Kanji. 

In relation to the Kashiwa train station, where is the Civic Hall? Is it within walking distance, or would I need to find some other form of transportation to get there?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Brian.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2008)

I don't think Nakajima is a genius as much as just insanely fast and good at cubing. I want to keep seeing world-record times from him! Don't ever stop  !


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 7, 2008)

I picture Alex DiTuro getting flogged quite a bit...


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2008)

Hey, keep those thoughts out of this forum! There are kids here!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

Flogging!!?? Flogging!!!??? Did I hear you correctly?????


----------



## takeyourmark (May 7, 2008)

*Kashiwa Civic Hall*

Hello,

It is on the east side of Kashiwa station and close to Kahiwa Park.

It takes about 30 minutes on foot from the station.
Buses run between them about once an hour.

Anyway, if you ask where it is after you come back to Japan, someone will show you how to get there.

I am looking forward to meeting you at a competition in Japan!




blgentry said:


> I see that the Kashiwa Open was held at the Kashiwa Civic Hall. I don't speak much Japanese at all, but I have visited Kashiwa recently and intend to return, so I'm curious where the venue is. If my travel plans line up with the next event, I would enjoy competing in the next open.
> 
> Again, since I am not good at Japanese, my understanding of Kashiwa's geography is very poor. Even how the street signs work is a mystery to me, since they are all labeled in Kanji.
> 
> ...


----------



## blgentry (May 8, 2008)

^ Takeyourmark,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I don't know if my travel dates will line up with the next open, but if they do, I look forward to meeting you and other Japanese cubers. As far as I can tell, the last one had no one from outside of Japan. It would be interesting to be that one person. 

Thanks again,

Brian.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

takeyourmark said:


> Anyway, if you ask where it is after you come back to Japan, someone will show you how to get there.



This is so true. When I was in Japan, you ask anyone for directions, and if they know, they will go out of their way to show you!


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Flogging!!?? Flogging!!!??? Did I hear you correctly?????





Well, you didn't "Hear," as this is over the internet, and just plain text. But you did read correctly.


----------

